# BEST PLACE to live for hunting and fishing



## ksdog (Nov 19, 2002)

I am considering a move to the dakotas for the hunting and fishing. I want awesome waterfowl and excellent upland along with excellent all around fishing. Want to be able to hunt and fish everyday and not have to travel. I would like to hear all your suggestions ! Thanks.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I was going to say Watertown SD and then I saw that you don't want to travel for upland. You would have to go farther SW. Advantage of SD is that there is minimum out of state hunters for waterfowl and no income tax.


----------



## mn bow hunter (Oct 29, 2002)

throw in a six digit salary with fall and winter off and I am moving too.
 :beer:


----------



## mn bow hunter (Oct 29, 2002)

Not being a smart a$$ just trying to find that dream job in a hunters paradise. I think that if I could Type well or had decent comunications skills and good looks maybe I could have Ron Schara's job. He seems to be losing popularity on the site. Maybe you all could do me a favor and send a letter of recomendation. My only real qualifications 1.
2.
3.I know a Ted Nugent song
Sorry just bored and needed to humor myself.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I was in Webster, S.D. a few weeks ago on the way back from hunting. It looks like a nice little town. There are a gillion potholes around there for duck hunting. Fishing is also going big time in the Glacial Lakes region. If I had the flexibility to relocate, I would look at that area. Watertown and Aberdeen are not that far away if you need to be close to a little bigger town.


----------



## Dan Ball (Dec 8, 2002)

I lived in Minot, N.D. for 16yrs and boy do I ever miss the hunting and fishing. I mostly miss the waterfowl and bowhunting. For those in the Air Force at Minot, that base is one of those best kept secerts for those who love the outdoors.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would have to say Aberdeen, SD. There are pheasants all over, good duck hunting, snow geese are decent at Sand Lake in the fall and awesome in the spring, and I would guess deer is just like ND.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

SD deer has HUGE DEER!!!!!! was out pheasnt hunting over thanks giving and saw 2 of the biggest whittails i have ever seen! But as for thew best place to live i would have to stay in ND, cant get much better muledeer hunting then in the ND badlands.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bismarck would be my choice.Great upland in all directions,Good duck hunting north and east.Good deer and Canada hunting along the river.Plus good fishing all summer.And it's a good size town that has pretty much everything you need.


----------

